
CoCalc collaborative persistent graphical Linux apps in your browser, with HiDPI - williamstein
http://blog.sagemath.com/cocalc/2018/11/05/x11.html
======
gitgud
Inkscape _in the browser_? This is running Linux apps on Docker then X
forwarding the GUI to the browser right?

~~~
williamstein
Yes, it's running Linux apps on Docker, but not exactly using X11 forwarding.
Instead, it uses a new HTML5 Xpra client to draw the window in a canvas in the
browser. Keyboard and mouse events are proxied between the browser and the
backend Xpra server over a dedicated websocket connection. This makes it
possible for multiple people to see (and interact with) the same graphical
application at once, though it's nothing like Google docs where you have
multiple cursors at completely different places in the document. Our goal is
just making open source mathematics related software even more available, and
this is a tiny step in that direction, e.g., for students using Chromebooks
and possibly being tutored remotely.

